# Need 3 more--- HUGE Fish with this captain



## davephillyj (Jun 21, 2013)

I had called Outback Charter Docks in Gulf Shores a week ago to schedule my daddy, hubby and one of their friends a fishing trip on the Reel Keel boat. Last year they caught many 23-26 pound snapper and one that was 29 pounds and a bunch of mahi-mahi and other types of snapper (I don't know specifics, just how to cook it).(All of their fish were twice the size and sometimes 3 times the size as others that went out the same morning. But 3 people backed out of the fishing trip and we need 3 more willing to go in the morning. The charter is $140 per person and is for 6 hours. My dad and hubby have gone for several years now and used a different one each year until this year. They want this guy and this one only since he seemed to know where the BIG Catches are and his personality is good too. Is there a place to ask other members if they want to go??? I'm new so I'm not sure what I am doing, lol. If you want to go here is there contact info--- but also let me know here. Their address is 28101 Perdido Beach Blvd, Orange Beach, AL 36561 phone number (251)980-8410 BoAT name is Reel Kill and Captain Mike is the owner.


----------



## davephillyj (Jun 21, 2013)

Last year there was a family of 4 that had two small kids that went. They didn't fish too much. They were either seasick or tending to the little kids..... But still got most of the fish we caught :-( 
We are desperate for some adult/late teens to join us.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*When is this trip?*

*Tomorrow? Saturday 06/22/13?*


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it still available? I called number it went to voice mail


----------



## davephillyj (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, the trip is tomorrow.... But I had over 10 people ask about going. It got the 6 people we needed. If you are looking to go I will update you guys and see if the hubby will get some pictures this time. The fish were massive last year. If everything goes as well tomorrow as well as last year..... they will book him a year in advance from now on.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Capt Mike on the Reel Kill is the real deal. I went with him on Friday and the box of snapper was very impressive. We tossed back a bunch of 10-12lbers before we got on the spot that produced the largest fish. Sorry, pics not down loaded yet.


----------

